# 695 c-stem alternatives



## cnewsome69 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have searched through the Look forum hoping to get some insight into this but so far no luck. 

I have a 695 with a c-Stem and I am interested in using a non-Look stem instead of the c-Stem. It seems from other posts this is do-able but I am wondering about fit/compatability given the HSC7 steerer tube is not exactly standard (flat sides at 12 and 6). What non-Look stems have others used?

Also wondering what you have used for top cap/star nut given the non-standard HSC7 steerer tube. Would something like this work? FSA Headset Compressor Pro Carbon Cap | BicycleBuys.com

Thanks in advance for any insight
cn


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Easton forks (and seatposts) have the same flat sides on there.
It is there to protect the carbon part from forces (over tightening).

as for the compression cap - i think you do not need a compression cap, as the headfit headset eliminates the need for these.

not knowledge re using other stems then the C-Stem, though. apologies.
Oren


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

You can use whatever stem you like. Don't worry about flat sides. Also that FSA headset compressor cap is fine. But why to change C-stem? Because of weight or aspect/look? OK it might be a bit heavy compared with lightest ones around there and it maybe looks a slightly clumsy, but still it is hard to find more rigid stem than C-Stem is.


----------

